# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  La mejor alfalfa como alimento para cuyes

## iesqueche

buenos dias, mis dos consultas eson las siguientes: cual es la mejor alfalfa para la crianza de cuyes?  
se puede considerar como forraje y alimento para cuyes las hojas y tallos de la planta de Quinua? alguien ha tenido experiencia con esta planta? 
Muchas gracias por su respuesta, como se habran dado cuenta no tengo formacion pecuaria, pero me servirán mucho sus comentarios.Temas similares: Proyecto de Investigacion sobre ELABORACION DE UN SUPLEMENTO ALIMENTICIO A BASE DE AISLADO PROTEICO DE SEMILLA DE TARA , HARINA DE HABAS , KIWICHA,LENTEJA,TARWI, DESTINADO COMO ALIMENTO NUTRITIVO" Artículo: Standard & Poor's coloca a Perú como el segundo país mejor calificado de la región Máquinas Peletizadoras para alimento Cacao orgánico del Alto Huallaga como el mejor del mundo Playa Grande fue premiado como el mejor cacao del año

----------

Danat

----------

